# Hey boys and girls



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm Ryan, but I go as Kid on other forums. I run another halloween forum, and belong to just about all the others out there. You can never have too much fun, right? Looking forward to meeting all off you:jol:


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi kid!!!!! Welcome


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Kid ! Welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Hiya boss.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Ryan!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome kid


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kid!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Ryan!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum Kid


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Kid...BTW, THIS is the BEST forum...:-D


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome ... from a blast from the past ...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum kid!


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Some of you look oddly familiar...lol.

Madmomma: That seems to be the tag line of every forum. I will say, I like the set up here. Very nice layout


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it's 6 years old this year Ryan???

Anyone got the stats??


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Kid Welcome. I hope you enjoy the forum the people here are very nice!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Kid!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Kid & welcome.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Kid - love the Jac-O-Egg!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Kid. We love fresh brains to pick.


----------

